# Allgemeine Anfänger-Frage(n) zu Linux/Gentoo

## Hyp

Hallo,

ich habe mich nach Langem Hin- und Her nun doch entschlossen Gentoo auf meinem Pc zu installieren. Habe das mit der Stage3-Installation auch nach ein paar Versuchen hinbekommen (lacht nicht ! bin halt ein totaler newb).

Jetzt bootet mein Pc Gentoo und startet die Konsole.

Ich hätte aber gerne eine graphische Oberfläche.

Meine Frage: Was ist X/X11/Xfree ? Soweit ich mitbekommen habe sind Gnome und KDE wohl die gebräuchlichsten Desktop Manager. Hängen diese mit diesem X zusammen ? 

Was ist der nächste Schritt den ich jetzt tun sollte ? (Also was speziell sollte ich noch konfigurieren/einrichten?)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## boris64

http://gentoo.de/doc/de/#doc_chap5

gentoo hat ganz tolle dokus. man müsste sie nur lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## at6

hi,

also x ist die grundvorraussetzung für desktop environements ala kde oder gnome. den x server solltest du auf alle fälle draufpacken. ob du dann kde oder gnome nimmst, das ist geschmackssache. die einen mögen kde lieber, andere sind gnome fans, das kann man so pauschal garnicht sagen.

die nächsten schritte, die du durchführen solltest, sind folgende:

1.

```
emerge sync && emerge xfree
```

bei diesem schritt wird dein portage tree auf den aktuellsten stand gebracht und der aktuelle x server kompiliert. falls du dualhead hast solltest du bei den use flags noch "xinerama" reinschreiben.

anmerkung: die xfree installation dauert etwas länger  :Wink: 

2.

```
su -c "xf86cfg"
```

passwort eingeben und als root den x server konfigurieren. also graka einstellen, monitor und auflösung einrichten...usw.

zum testen kannst du

```
XFree86
```

eingeben. stimmt die auflösung und die wiederholfreq. dann weiter zu schritt 3!

3.

```
emerge kde
```

oder...

```
emerge gnome
```

dieser vorgang dauert ebenfalls sehr lange...da gehen schonmal 3 tafeln schokolade zwischenzeitlich drauf.

4.

```
nano /etc/rc.conf
```

# DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

durch 

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"  # falls du kde willst

oder...

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"  # falls du gnome willst

ersetzen.

und dann noch...

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

sor...nachdem alles fertig ist, gib als root

```
kdm oder gdm
```

ein.

theoretisch müsste nun alles einwandfrei funktionieren.  :Wink: 

aber das wäre zu schön...und wir hätten windows zustände. also stell dich auf troubleshooting ein.

viel glück!

gruss marc[/code]

----------

## Speziale

Hallo Hyp,

schau mal unter 

http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/html/was_ist_x.html

da steht was zu dem Thema. Ohne Xfree geht s halt nicht.

Mit der Anleitung solltest Du eigentlich zum Ziel kommen...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

Speziale

----------

## plasmagunman

 *at6 wrote:*   

> sor...nachdem alles fertig ist, gib als root
> 
> ```
> kdm oder gdm
> ```
> ...

 

cooler ist an dieser stelle

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

siehe dazu auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rc-scripts.xml, aber erst wenn alles andere läuft, das ist jetzt noch nicht so wichtig.

----------

## Hyp

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.

Ich versuch mal ob ich das alles hinbekomme.

Viele Grüße

Hyp

----------

## Hyp

 *at6 wrote:*   

> 2.
> 
> ```
> su -c "xf86cfg"
> ```
> ...

 

hm... schon dieser Schritt tut nicht.

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> NV: could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

Auf meiner Grafikkarte ist ein Geforce4 Chip. 

Ich habe während der Installation das Modul (ist das eins?) nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx geladen (mit emerge), aber noch keine Einstellungen daran vorgenommen. Das muss ich sicher, oder ?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## Mac Fly

Hast du in der XF86Config den Treiber "nv" durch "nvidia" ersetzt?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 du solltest das nvidia-modul vorher auch laden.

```
modprobe nvidia
```

und bitte verzeih mir diesen anflug einer kritik. hast du die anleitung gelesen?

----------

## Hyp

Nein ich habe nv nicht durch nvidia ersetzt.

@ Boris: Ich habe kein Problem mit Kritik. Nur darfst du es mir auch nicht immer so übel nehmen, wenn ich simple Sachen einfach nachfragen muss. Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Gentoo /Linux.

Ich habe diese Anleitung befolgt. Und dabei habe ich halt auch nvidia-kernel installiert. Da steht, dass ich jenes Modul laden muss, wenn ich kein Hotplug verwende. Ich war aber der Meinung, dass ich hotplug verwende. Wenn ich doch emerge -k hotplug mache, dann "installiert" das sich doch (voll-)automatisch, oder? 

Viele Grüße

Hyp

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Es könnte sein, dass Du hotplug noch zum 'default' Runlevel hinzufügen musst.

schau mal mit

```
# rc-update show default
```

ob da etwas steht wie

```
hotplug  |    default
```

wenn nicht, dann füge hotplug mittels

```
# rc-update add hotplug default
```

zum 'default' Runlevel hinzu

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Hyp

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # rc-update show default
> ```
> ...

 

da bringt er mir eine Fehlermeldung:

Er sagt ich soll 'rc-update add script runlevel2' oder #rc-update del script runlevel1 [...]' benutzen. (Ich nehme an, dass es halt ein Syntaxfehler ist. Wie kann ich denn herausfinden was im Runlevel 1 alles geladen wird?)

Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich da nur einen Fehler gemacht habe, den ein "richtiger" Linuxuser in Windeseile beheben kann, aber ich kann es nicht.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *Quote:*   

> Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich da nur einen Fehler gemacht habe, den ein "richtiger" Linuxuser in Windeseile beheben kann, aber ich kann es nicht. 

 

Kein Problem. Ging mir genauso. Jeder fängt halt mal

klein an.   :Wink: 

propier es doch mal nur mit

```
# rc-update show
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Hyp

Da kommt das gleiche...

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Dann mach gleich ein

```
# rc-update add hotplug default
```

Falls 'hotplug' schon in irgendeinem runlevel

drin ist, kommt diese Fehlermeldung

```
 * hotplug already installed in runlevel default; skipping
```

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Hyp

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * hotplug already installed in runlevel default; skipping
> ```
> ...

 

Genau diese Meldung kam.

Trotzdem danke.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

OK. Also Hotplug läuft.

Ich hab eine Geforce 4 Ti4600 und bei

läuft sie mit folgender Konfiguration.

```
Kerneloptionen:

Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

[*] Support for frame buffer devices

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support

```

Dann gehst Du Schritt für Schritt nach

dem HowTo von www.gentoo.de vor.

Eigentlich müsste es dann laufen.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Mac Fly

Interessanter wäre, ob Hotplug das modul auch geladen hat.

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

Wenn nicht, dann 

```
echo nvidia >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

oder (je nach Kernel)

echo nvidia >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Nach dem emergen von nvidia-kernel erscheint folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> If you are not using devfs, loading the module automatically at
> 
>         boot up, you need to add "nvidia" to your /etc/modules.autoload.
> 
>          Please note that the driver name changed from "NVdriver"
> ...

 

Hier noch ein Auszug aus meiner XF86Config:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gforce2mx"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "All"

    BoardName   "All"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

----------

## Hyp

jetzt habe ich ein paar neue Bootprobleme:

1) dieses hier tritt bei mir ebenfalls genau so auf. 

2) bei "Starting devfsd" kommt "Error setting event mask   Device or resource busy".

3) "Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run... " kommt "xargs:environment is too large for exec"

4) "Starting USB and PCI hotplugging" da kommt: "***can't synthesize input events - /proc/bus/input/devices missing"

Irgendwie hat das doch mit /proc zu tun. Kennt jemand eine Lösung für eines der(/die) Probleme?

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## inode77

To point 4, it seems to be a bug (I didn't test if the provided solution helps because I don't have the problem @ moment. (Last emerge -u world was one and a month ago  :Smile:  )

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37375 =>

------- Additional Comment #13 From Tim Yamin  2004-01-24 08:36 PST -------

Try this [ for hotplug-20040105 ]:

--- /etc/hotplug/input.rc       2004-01-24 16:35:24.000000000 +0000

+++ etc..hotplug..input.rc.plasmaroo    2004-01-24 16:34:00.000000000 +0000

@@ -51,7 +51,9 @@

 input_boot_events ()

 {

     if [ ! -r $PROCDIR/devices ]; then

-           echo $"** can't synthesize input events - $PROCDIR/devices missing"

+           if [ `uname -r | grep 2\.[56]\.` ]; then

+               echo $"** can't synthesize input events - $PROCDIR/devices missing"

+           fi

            return

     fi

----------

## Hyp

@inode77

Thank you for your hint. But it didn't work for me...

The directory given in PROCDIR in /etc/hotplug/input.rc doesn't exist in my filesystem.

Maybe that causes the problem.

----------

## Hyp

*hochschieb*

Weiss wirklich niemand mehr etwas ?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

